# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  العد التنازلي لانطلاقة المونديال الأفريقي

## مرهف

*يمثل يوم الجمعة الرابع من نوفمبر يوم استثنائي في السودان
 اذ سيشهد انطلاقة بطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين 
والتي تحتضنها ملاعب الخرطوم (الخرطوم، المريخ) ومدينتي مدني وبورتسودان.
ومن ناحية تجهيزات الملاعب وقفنا على مدى جاهزية كل إستاد بعينه فمثلاً إستاد المريخ
أصبح في كامل الجاهزية لاستقبال المباريات فنجد أرضية الملعب لا توجد فيها أي إشكالات
 وكذلك كراسي الإستاد والمقصورة وغرف اللاعبين وحتى الشوارع التي تؤدي
 إلى الإستاد فهناك خطة من إدارة المرور في هذا الجانب. أما إستاد الخرطوم الذي كان 
ينقصه الكثير ولكن بتضافر الجهود أصبح مهيأ لاستضافة المباريات فلبست المقصورة حلة
 زاهية ومن المعروف أن نجيل الإستاد صناعي 
فلا يحتاج إلى مجهودات كبيرة، والنسبة لموقع الإستاد الذي يقع في وسط موقف المواصلات
 قد يشكل هاجساً ولكن كم من مباراة كانت في إستاد الخرطوم وكان انسياب الحركة جيد إذاً لا خوف من هذه
 الإشكالية التي ستضع إدارة المرور بالولاية معالجة لها.
أما استعدادات بورتسودان كل المؤشرات تؤكد اكتمال الاستعدادات من فنادق وملاعب تدريب وجاهزية إستاد بورتسودان
 الذي كانت فيه إشكالية في بعض المدرجات ووضع كاميرات التلفزة ولكن بحمد الله بفضل جهود القائمين
 على الأمر استوفت بورتسودان مطلوبات الكاف وتمت معالجة الملاحظات التي طلبتها اللجنة، الجدير بالذكر
 أن شرقنا الحبيب سيستضيف مجموعة تونس، السنغال، انغولا ورواندا.
وفي مدينة مدني كان الكل يتخوف من عدم اكتمال الاستعدادات، وعندما زار وفد لجنة الكاف مدني أبدت
 عدد من الملاحظات منها أرضية الملعب، كراسي الإستاد، غرف اللاعبين وغيرها، فجاءت المسؤولية 
كبيرة والتحدي أكبر حيث تواصل العمل وعند وصول اللجنة للمرة الثانية وقفت على مدى الجاهزية
 التي تمكن من استقبال مجموعة جنوب أفريقيا، غانا، زيمبابوي والنيجر.
بعد أن أجاز وفد الكاف المدن الثلاث الخرطوم التي تستضيف مجموعة السودان والجابون والجزائر
 ويوغندا ومدينتي بورتسودان ومدني لاستضافة المونديال الأفريقي أصبح هذا الحلم واقعاً معاشاً ويتطلب
 تضافر الجهود على المستويين الرسمي والشعبي من أجل عكس صورة تليق باسم الوطن ويعطي الضيوف
 انطباع طيب عن بلادنا وشعبنا المعروف بسماحته، وهذه مسؤولية جماعية تتمثل في إبراز إمكانياتنا بما يؤكد
للعالم أجمع أن السودان قادر على استضافة البطولات الكبرى وأنه ينعم بالاستقرار، ويدعو للسلام والمحبة.

*

----------


## aaddil

*لك الشكر  يا ريس  علي ما بثيت فينا من طماْنينة ,, واتمني ان تتواصل الجهود وتتضافر نحو انجاح البطولة وعكس  الصورة الطيبة لبلدنا  الحبيب , كما  ارجو ان يتضاعف  الاهتمام الاعلامي بامر  البطولة  من خلال ابراز مساحات واسعة  للقارة الام , وبخاصة الدول  المشاركة: شعوب  وتراث  وثقافة وموسيقي  وفنون , الي  جانب ابراز  دور  السودان ومساهماته علي  المستوي  الافريقي , ثم افراد مساحة لدول  القارة في النشرة الجوية , مثلا , الي  جانب المنامة والقاهرة وابوظبي ,, علي  ان يتواصل  هذا الاهتمام الي  ما بعد  البطولة تناغما  مع حقائق  التاريخ  والجغرافيا , وبالتالي  تكون  البطولة قد ساهمت  في  ايقاظنا  ولفت انتباهنا الي  ما يجب  ان  نتعامل  به مع قارتنا  الام
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*حتى هذه اللحظه لم يكتمل العمل فى المظله
                        	*

----------

